# AppleScript Hilfe



## Carlos Boursier (20 Janvier 2006)

Le matin, après la nuite ;-) quand je me lève à moitié endormi et après un bon café, j'ai de temps en temps le message ci-dessous affiché à l'écran. Je n'en connais pas la raison !

->Carlos  


---------------------------
AppleScript Hilfe
Index

Open
ColorSyncScripting : Commands

Öffnet ein Bild.

Sie können ein Bild öffnen, um die darin enthaltenen Profile zu untersuchen und zu ändern. Sie müssen ein Bild nicht öffnen, damit Sie die Befehle "embed", "match", "match link" oder "proof" verwenden können.

open Datei


Parameter
open Datei
Das zu öffnende Bild oder die Liste zu öffnender Bilder.


Ergebnis
Das geöffnete Bild oder eine Liste geöffneter Bilder.


Beispiel

In diesem Beispiel wird ein Bild geöffnet und jedes darin enthaltene Profil zurückgegeben.

tell application "ColorSyncScripting" 
set pict to open alias "MacHD:Users:anneokumente:Mein Bild.jpg" 
set profs to every profile in pict 
close pict 
return profs 
end tell




Weitere Informationen finden Sie hier:
ColorSync Skripts


----------

